# Bwtin Triban 3 sizing..



## Chescadence (25 Nov 2012)

Hi All,

Looking at a T3 and wondering what the frame size is like, it seems i'd need a 57:

I'm 5ft9 and a little bit with an inseam of just over 31inches. I've tried a few bikes and 54's always seem to be cramped. What a peoples views on this bikes sizing? how tall are you and what one have you got?

I can't try a T3 because the shops are miles and miles away..i can just do my best and pay for a return if it's wrong.

Also, can anyone tell me the distance from the front of their saddle to the handlebars if you have a 57? Is the ETT length 57?

Thanks for any advice,
Chester


----------



## Darren Jeffrey (25 Nov 2012)

Mine is a 60 and I'm 6ft. Fits like the proverbial glove


----------



## Chescadence (25 Nov 2012)

Thanks Darren,

Seems to suggest that a 57cm would do me fine then!

C


----------



## Alex11 (25 Nov 2012)

I've got a 60 and I'm 6ft also


----------



## Cycleops (25 Nov 2012)

Can't comment on T3 but I have a 34" inside leg. I can ride and feel comfortable on anything from 59 to 63.5 but feel better on the bigger sizes. You will only know when you have ridden for a while.


----------



## Rob3rt (25 Nov 2012)

I would have said the 57cm is generally going to be a better match for someone 6ft tall. For the OP's height, again on paper, going on generalities, the 54cm is probably more likely the right size. However, this is said without studying the geometry chart. If you are in between sizes, it is usually best to get the smaller one.


----------



## rock-hopper (25 Nov 2012)

I ride a 57cm and am 5' 9" with 32" inside leg, tried a 54cm in the shop but seemed a bit cramped, get on great with the 57cm


----------



## Chescadence (25 Nov 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> I would have said the 57cm is generally going to be a better match for someone 6ft tall. For the OP's height, again on paper, going on generalities, the 54cm is probably more likely the right size. However, this is said without studying the geometry chart. If you are in between sizes, it is usually best to get the smaller one.


 
Yea- I see what you mean, according to the Btwin website, for the Triban 3 they recommend a 57cm for someone 175cm tall, but a 54 for someone 174cm tall.

Say it arrives, and the reach is a little large- would it make a massive differences performance wise? or could i get a smaller stem and it'd be fine. How much difference would it make?

Thanks for any advice. Shame I have to buy blindish and take the risk, but such is life.

C


----------



## Chescadence (25 Nov 2012)

rock-hopper said:


> I ride a 57cm and am 5' 9" with 32" inside leg, tried a 54cm in the shop but seemed a bit cramped, get on great with the 57cm


 
Thanks, that's encouraging. Is the 57cm the top tube length, also, have you any idea of the length from the saddle to the front of the handle bar? So I can get a gage of the reach?

Thanks,
C


----------



## Rob3rt (25 Nov 2012)

Basically, the seat can go up and down, so don't worry so much re. the inseam, as long as you can stand over the bike without damaging your genitalia, it is fine. What you need to be looking at is the top tube length. If you buy a larger frame and find it is too big, you will struggle to alter the fit without buying silly stumpy stems, possibly with weird negative angles to lower the front end etc. If you buy a smaller frame, then it is easier to make things fit. This is assuming you are somewhere between the 2 sizes, if you are way too big on a frame, you will end up with a daft long stem that will make the bike steer like a boat!

If you are new to road bikes, it is hard to tell what fits by feel without riding both around for a bit.


----------



## Chescadence (25 Nov 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> Basically, the seat can go up and down, so don't worry so much re. the inseam as long as you can stand over the bike without damaging your genitalia it is fine. What you need to be looking at is the top tube length. If you buy a larger frame, you will struggle to alter the fit without buying silly stumpy stems etc. If you buy a smaller frame, then it is easier to make things fit. This is assuming you are somewhere between the 2 sizes, if you are way too big on a frame, you will end up with a daft long stem that will make the bike steer like a boat!


 
Thanks Rob, 
I guess it's just a case of wait until it arrives on Wednesday and see. Considering the price I'm paying, for what is supposedly a great bike, I wont complain too much if I have to pay for it to be swapped

Cheers,


----------



## JoeyB (25 Nov 2012)

Yup a guy at work just picked up a 57cm Triban 3.... he is about 5'9 too so you should be good with that.


----------



## Chescadence (25 Nov 2012)

JoeyB said:


> Yup a guy at work just picked up a 57cm Triban 3.... he is about 5'9 too so you should be good with that.


 
Thanks mate,
I also spoke to a guy on the phone who worked at decathlon, he said he was 5ft9 and bought a triban 5 57cm. Perhaps btwin sizes are a bit smaller than usual? Fingers crossed for my 57cm!!

p.s you've all been a great help, my first post and this site- hopefully be many more.


----------



## Neil1000 (25 Nov 2012)

I'm virtually the same size as you and went for the 57cm. I'm really happy with the fit of the bike. I did try a 54cm one but I'm glad I went for the slightly larger size.


----------



## Chescadence (25 Nov 2012)

Neil1000 said:


> I'm virtually the same size as you and went for the 57cm. I'm really happy with the fit of the bike. I did try a 54cm one but I'm glad I went for the slightly larger size.


 
Thanks for the reply, Neil. Sounds encouraging, the only thing that worried me was the handlebars/brakes being too much of a stretch. However, the stem is quite short (about 3inches?) so i'm hoping the reach will be okay.

C


----------



## Neil1000 (25 Nov 2012)

I've not had any problems with the reach to the brakes and have not suffered from any arm or shoulder/neck pain. My last ride was 45 miles and was fine. As to the stem the overall size is 6". The 3" measurement is the distance between the handlebars and the headset. As to the saddle I've raised this to its maximum adjustment and the clearance over the crossbar is fine.


----------



## JohnC60 (25 Nov 2012)

Bought my Triban blind about a month ago . 5'8" with 31" inside leg. Went for 54 frame. All the sizing guides I saw suggested 55 or 56 would be the right size. 54 is fine but does feel very slightly small. 57 should be fine for you.


----------



## Chescadence (25 Nov 2012)

JohnC60 said:


> Bought my Triban blind about a month ago . 5'8" with 31" inside leg. Went for 54 frame. All the sizing guides I saw suggested 55 or 56 would be the right size. 54 is fine but does feel very slightly small. 57 should be fine for you.


 
Thanks, John. Much appreciated, hope you have many-a-happy mile on it.

Best regards,
C


----------



## Chescadence (25 Nov 2012)

Neil1000 said:


> I've not had any problems with the reach to the brakes and have not suffered from any arm or shoulder/neck pain. My last ride was 45 miles and was fine. As to the stem the overall size is 6". The 3" measurement is the distance between the handlebars and the headset. As to the saddle I've raised this to its maximum adjustment and the clearance over the crossbar is fine.


 
Thanks, Neil. So the stem is 6" overall, included the headset bolt/bracket and the bracket it joins the handle bars with and the gap between headset and handlebars is 3"?

C


----------



## Neil1000 (25 Nov 2012)

Yes that's correct.


----------



## Chescadence (25 Nov 2012)

Neil1000 said:


> Yes that's correct.


 
Great, thanks Neil. The reach should be fine for me then!

Hope you enjoy riding your T3, best regards!

C


----------



## Rob3rt (26 Nov 2012)

Liam Chester said:


> Thanks, Neil. So the stem is 6" overall, included the headset bolt/bracket and the bracket it joins the handle bars with and the gap between headset and handlebars is 3"?
> 
> C


 
A stem is measured in mm/cm and is measured from the centre of the steerer clamp to the centre of the handlebar clamp.

A 6" stem would be a very long stem. A 3" stem is a pretty short stem too. If the frame ends up being a tad big, if the stem is <90mm, you are going to end up with a very stubby stem when you buy a shorter one.

The "normal" range of stem length's is about 90mm-130mm.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (26 Nov 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> A stem is measured in mm/cm and is measured from the centre of the steerer clamp to the centre of the handlebar clamp.
> 
> A 6" stem would be a very long stem. A 3" stem is a pretty short stem too. If the frame ends up being a tad big, if the stem is <90mm, you are going to end up with a very stubby stem when you buy a shorter one.
> 
> The "normal" range of stem length's is about 90mm-130mm.


 
The standard stem that came on my 54cm Triban was 110mm.


----------



## MarkF (26 Nov 2012)

I reckon 57cm will be the one.These bikes "size" small, I am just over 6', 33" inside leg, and was recommended the 57cm, I sat on one and then bought a 60cm from this forum. The 60cm is definitely the right size for me

Same with other bikes, I have just sold a 57cm Sirrus which felt too small, but my 58cm Discovery feels a tad too big, far bigger than the 60cm Triban................


----------



## Chescadence (26 Nov 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> A stem is measured in mm/cm and is measured from the centre of the steerer clamp to the centre of the handlebar clamp.
> 
> A 6" stem would be a very long stem. A 3" stem is a pretty short stem too. If the frame ends up being a tad big, if the stem is <90mm, you are going to end up with a very stubby stem when you buy a shorter one.
> 
> The "normal" range of stem length's is about 90mm-130mm.


 
Hi Rob,
Neil measured 6" inclusive of both brackets: Steerer clamp + Handlebar clamp= 3" Gap between steerer clamp and handle bars 3". So for a c-c measurement, it would come out as c.4.5" (Gap between the two clamps + both half clamps). which is about 11.5cm

C


----------



## Chescadence (26 Nov 2012)

MarkF said:


> I reckon 57cm will be the one.These bikes "size" small, I am just over 6', 33" inside leg, and was recommended the 57cm, I sat on one and then bought a 60cm from this forum. The 60cm is definitely the right size for me
> 
> Same with other bikes, I have just sold a 57cm Sirrus which felt too small, but my 58cm Discovery feels a tad too big, far bigger than the 60cm Triban................


 
Thanks Mark!
Sounds like it'll be just the ticket, 

Enjoy your riding.
C


----------



## Chescadence (26 Nov 2012)

Bike arrived today! Two days early, it appears to be a good fit, i haven't yet completely adjusted the saddle, but when I sit with my hands on the top of the brakes, the handlebar completely obscures the front hub.


----------



## Widge (26 Nov 2012)

Congrats, Liam........and welcome to the triban 3 owners club!

How well I remember the thrill of opening mi giant cardboard box in August. An did you get the free choccy bars and broken lights? And the cheesy little bell?

I think you'll love it.........and even if you don't-don't forget it only cost you 300 smackers and everything is upgradable and adjustable.

I changed tyres, stem and pedals fairly quickly. You will find that the B'Twin 'fast, reliable, comfortable' Tyres are actually none of these things at all....but after you discover they puncture if you sneeze on them it is a quick and worthwhile fix. For everything else...well-it's all pretty serviceable stuff and amazing for the money. 

I'm 5'8'' and plumped for the 54cm size which fits me well. There is plenty of wriggle room to adjust things to taste between the sizes so don't fret too much. My new stem made a significant difference for me and only cost beans.

Have fun!

Best

w


----------



## Chescadence (26 Nov 2012)

Widge said:


> Congrats, Liam........and welcome to the triban 3 owners club!
> 
> How well I remember the thrill of opening mi giant cardboard box in August. An did you get the free choccy bars and broken lights? And the cheesy little bell?
> 
> ...


 
Really happy with the bike, just adjusted it for my self, put SPD pedals on etc etc Happy with the fit of the 57cm, though i do have the spacers above the stem but no biggy! I like a slightly larger frame!

Really great bit of kit for the price, pretty light and seems well made. Like you say, tires will be replaced soon but other than that it'll be staying as it is I think!!

I'm a very happy Chester today!!

Thanks everyone!
C


----------



## Chescadence (26 Nov 2012)

p.s no choccy for me (


----------



## Chescadence (27 Nov 2012)

Took her out (Rosie she's called), for her maiden ride today. Rides like an absolute dream, usually in my 14kg road bike i'd pedal 38 on the front and maybe 12 on the back, with this bike, i ride 50 on the front and 12 on the back- it feels the same! The hills are ten times easier, cornering is more responsive, great gear changes,

I have a drop to bars of 6cm ish, feels good nice and comfy on the tops/hubs, and aggressive enough in the drops. She's a dream.

C


----------



## Widge (29 Nov 2012)

50 front and 12 on the cassette!!!?.............................................

You've done this before, haven't you? 

I live on the edge of Dartmoor and DREAM of the day I can change to the 'big' ring! (Apart from the down-hills, that is!)

w


----------



## Chescadence (29 Nov 2012)

Widge said:


> 50 front and 12 on the cassette!!!?.............................................
> 
> You've done this before, haven't you?
> 
> ...


 
In the couple of rides I've done on my new bike I've been in the big ring (50) at the front and around 12-19 on the back depending on the pace of the group, obviously when i got on a longer ride, I'll be spinning a little quicker. - trust me, it surprised me as well. Probably due to the bike upgrade, upgrade to clipless pedals and shoes etc my old bike was pretty heavy and normal pedals! Unfortunately, living in North Wales and close to the mountains, it wont be flat too often. I've not encountered any big hills yet but the few I have, i found that the 39T at the front adequate. For the massive hills, I have no shame in getting into the 30T granny cogg at the front 

C


----------



## NickJ95GB (30 Nov 2012)

60, smidge over 5 foot 10 - slightly too big for me i think - getting a shorter stem for christmas


----------



## BrianEvesham (1 Dec 2012)

60 cm for me and I'm 6 ft. I would like to try a slightly shorter stem otherwise good fit.


----------



## defy-one (2 Dec 2012)

60cm frame and I'm 5ft 10.5
replaced the standard 110mm stem with an adjustable 90mm stem. perfect


----------



## Portableaj (2 Dec 2012)

defy-one said:


> 60cm frame and I'm 5ft 10.5
> replaced the standard 110mm stem with an adjustable 90mm stem. perfect


60 cm seems like overkill for u im about 5ft10 and im planning to get 57 if they are in stock when i get it


----------



## defy-one (2 Dec 2012)

I had the 57 for a few days and felt cramped. Went back to them and they changed it with no quibbles. It's a moot point now as my son has taken the bike off me and he is close to being a 6 footer


----------

